
Coronavirus research breakthrough has Toronto roots - swat535
https://vectorinstitute.ai/2020/02/25/coronavirus-research-breakthrough-has-toronto-roots/
======
sjg007
Pretty cool.. I think cryo-EM plus deep minds alpha fold + known X-ray
crystallography will really revolutionize protein science.

